# Military Justice



## Rabid Badger (Oct 29, 2008)

*Iraqi to Hang for Killing US Soldiers*

http://www.military.com/news/article/iraqi-to-hang-for-killing-us-soldiers.html



> BAGHDAD - An Iraqi court on Tuesday *sentenced to death by hanging *a suspected al-Qaida in Iraq militant for the grisly 2006 killing of three U.S. Soldiers south of Baghdad.
> 
> The three were ambushed June 16, 2006 while at an isolated checkpoint near the Euphrates River. The brazen attack came during a time of particularly intense fighting in predominantly Sunni areas just south of Baghdad where al-Qaida fighters were active. At the time, the area was known as the Triangle of Death.
> 
> ...



RIP Warriors Babineau, Menchaca, and Tucker. 

Justice will soon be served.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope that rope takes a long time to kill him.


----------



## car (Nov 4, 2008)

RIP Warriors 

The good to find in this is that those boys won't have to see the rat bastard in Valhalla.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 4, 2008)

car said:


> The good to find in this is that those boys won't have to see the rat bastard in Valhalla.



AMEN  (or can ya use amen when talking about Valhalla?  ;)  )


----------

